
Show HN: PivotHelper, utility for generating Pivot tables and charts - BjoernKW
https://bjoernkw.github.io/PivotHelper/
======
nreco
It seems this is just integration of
[https://github.com/nicolaskruchten/pivottable](https://github.com/nicolaskruchten/pivottable),
and this component already has a sample where you can upload your CSV:
[https://pivottable.js.org/examples/local.html](https://pivottable.js.org/examples/local.html)

pivottable.js is client-side only widget, so naturally it cannot handle large
CSV files (try to use it with 100+ MB). For quck ad-hoc reporting with pivot
tables I recommend to check
[https://www.seektable.com/](https://www.seektable.com/)

~~~
BjoernKW
Yes, PivotHelper is an integration of these components (as mentioned in the
project's README file):

* PivotTable.js

* PrimeNG TurboTable (for filtering)

* SheetJS (for importing not just CSV files but Excel files, too, as well as exporting the filtered results to an Excel file again)

SeekTable looks interesting. Thanks for the link.

------
zschuessler
Looks neat!

Would it be possible to show off a demo with an existing data set? On initial
viewing the page I'll admit I have no idea what this is for or what I should
do.

When I upload the demo CSV I was confused because I only saw a table. I almost
closed the page but scrolled to the very bottom, then saw a tool involving
pivots, but wasn't sure how to use it.

If you add a headline and short blurb about what this tool does, then show a
demo with an active data set showing how it solves the problem outlined in
your headline, I think it'd be a pretty nice landing page!

Cheers.

~~~
BjoernKW
Thank you for these very useful suggestions. I'll look into it.

------
phailhaus
When I tried using one of the example datasets, it automatically downloaded
the CSV instead of just using it. That was pretty unexpected. After that I
tried going to the pivot table, couldn't really get anything useful to appear,
so I left.

~~~
aboutruby
The example data is not great, the column names are not very informative.

But if you load some real data then it gets interesting.

Took me a few tries to kind of "get it" but basically I drag my index / name
into the main area (in "bar chart" mode) and then tried a few operators on
some columns and it gave pretty good results quickly.

I feel like there is a lot of depth but as I'm not used to spreadsheets /
pivot tables too much I just used the basics.

------
BjoernKW
I've just released a new version that fixes the issues reported here so far.
Thanks a lot for your input!

------
aboutruby
Very cool, one thing is that it drops the last line of my csv

~~~
BjoernKW
This might be an issue with SheetJS, the library used for reading data from
input files. If you create a GitHub issue with some example data for
reproducing the problem I'll look into it.

